# Luxury Resort Bans Smartphones From Poolside So Guests Can 'Truly Relax'



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 27, 2018)

Luxury Resort Bans Smartphones From Poolside So Guests Can 'Truly Relax'
By Trevor Mogg/ Mobile/ Digital Trends/ digitaltrends.com

"When you’re on vacation, do you lock your phone in the hotel safe in a bid to forget about the rest of the world and fully engage in your immediate surroundings? Or do you take it everywhere you go, snapping pics for Instagram, updating your Facebook page, checking your messages, and doing everything else your smartphone allows you to do? We’re guessing it’s the latter.

Keen for travelers to focus on the here and now, the Ayana Resort & Spa on the Indonesian island of Bali has launched a campaign called “In the Moment,” which bans all digital devices from its River Pool from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m., Lonely Planet News reports.

A spokesperson for the luxury resort told the publication that the aim of the initiative is to “preserve who we are by valuing human connection and me-time,” adding, “The ethos of the River Pool is to create a place of tranquillity, where our guests can truly relax.”

The River Pool (pictured above) is described by the resort as a secluded, two-tiered river stone pool situated a short stroll from its private villas, and offers “deep purple double chaise lounges under canvas umbrellas … and stunning lush tropical gardens.”

The resort’s website says that if you really must snap some shots for your social media accounts or personal photo album, you can only do so between 7 a.m. and 9 a.m., and 5 p.m. and 7 p.m., so that “during [the daytime] at River Pool, we promise there will be no calls, no text, no pictures, and no social media — just you, River Pool, and this moment.”....."





Ayana Resort & Spa


Richard


----------



## Pompey Family (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't see the point. If you don't want to use your phone in such a manner you don't have to, if you do why should you be prevented from doing so? If you've paid for the holiday you should be free to do what you want on your phone whenever you want. What if I want to use my phone to listen to music? Are they banning books or magazines for the same period? Ridiculous.


----------



## andysnovel (Nov 27, 2018)

I was around when there was no "smart" phones or cell phones for that matter, no ipads or laptops or digital anything. No cable, no 24 hr news channels......and amazing enough, folks survived and in my opinion lived a happier, less stress filled life..we did not have massive shootings in schools and churches, government actually functioned and got things done....maybe this hotel will start a trend????


----------



## am1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Maybe it's others cannot relax if people are on their phones, taking pictures etc


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 27, 2018)

I would be all for such a policy. 

I remember in the days before cell phones when planes had phones on the back of the seat in front of you. For half the trip, I had to listen to the guy in front of me make phone call after phone call. In a loud voice "Hey, Bill, you will never guess where I am. I am flying over Cleveland right now..." So much for my being abbe to read my book.

Would I enjoy trying to sit comfortably in a beach chair while the person next to calls his wife eighty feet away in their room and discuss dinner plans? Or calling Bill to brag about how they are sitting poolside at a fancy resort? Someone calling his business associate and discussing for a half hour their next sales opportunity? (While not at a resort pool side, I have had to listen to these sorts of discussions a lot.) If the person needs to make such a call, could he or she go to their room rather that subjecting everyone to their conversation.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm not sure what I was watching because I think I was just channel surfing sometime in the last year, but I happened upon a hilarious skit where a guy would sit down at a table near to someone on the phone, or stand behind them in a grocery line, pretending to be on his own phone. But what he was doing was answering or commenting on what the other person was saying on their phone.  So if the "victim" said into his phone "So what do you want to do tonight?", the "candid camera" guy would say into his phone "Let's have Chinese and then go to a movie".  Victim says "can you believe he said that to me?" Guy says, "I know, what the heck was he thinking, that was so rude." Depending on how aware his mark was, often by the third go round they'd catch on. But several went  longer, and when the victim started to get irate or freaked out the person filming in the distance would be pointed out.


----------



## silentg (Nov 27, 2018)

It bothers me when people are on the phone in the stall of the ladies room. Also when they are in a restaurant with their kids or spouse or date and talking away on the phone instead of interacting with the people with them.
We had a rule when our kids were small, no TV, and no toys at the table during meals. They seem to follow this even now. But SIL always brings his phone to the table. I consider this a distraction, but we have had dinner with his Dad and he does the same thing.
Silentg


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 27, 2018)

silentg said:


> It bothers me when people are on the phone in the stall of the ladies room. Also when they are in a restaurant with their kids or spouse or date and talking away on the phone instead of interacting with the people with them.
> We had a rule when our kids were small, no TV, and no toys at the table during meals. They seem to follow this even now. But SIL always brings his phone to the table. I consider this a distraction, but we have had dinner with his Dad and he does the same thing.
> Silentg



I hate the phone on the table as if it is part of the table setting! Apparently my "dagger eyes" are pretty intimidating because I never had to say a word when our friends thought that in addition to the sparkling water, bowl of nuts and cards already on the table, their phone should be there too on card night. It does however occasionally come out of a pocket, and I hate when it isn't on silent and we have to hear pings all night. But then again I'm a dinosaur with a flip phone, turned off unless I need to make a call, in the bottom of her purse.


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 29, 2018)

Perhaps the photo in this linked article shows why the resort decided to put the quash on cell phones in the pool area. Things had just gotten out of hand.


----------



## AJCts411 (Nov 29, 2018)

Not a bad idea.  Having a "quiet zone" away from the music, cell phones and such.  And out of respect for your fellow quiet vacationer, whats the big deal to walk a few yards out of the area if you feel the need to disrupt your vacation with phone calls?


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 29, 2018)

There could be a safety factor as well.  When parents are staring at their phones, they are not watching their kids in the pool.  It was interesting -- earlier this week I attended the annual HOA meeting for my neighborhood.  The pool management company gave their annual report and indicated that there were two "in water incidents" in the past year, and in both cases they stated cell phone usage was a contributing factor by distracting the adults who were supposed to be keeping an eye on their kids.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 29, 2018)

I rarely take a phone to the pool, anyway.
I head for the pool after putting it on a charger 'cuz the battery died. 
.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 29, 2018)

Last time I took my phone to the pool, I forgot I had it in my swim suit pocket and went swimming.

Expensive lesson learned

Cheers


----------



## K2Quick (Nov 29, 2018)

When it comes to vacations, I kind of miss the days of rolls of film.  In that analog world, you generally wouldn't snap a picture unless it was really meaningful.  On our last trip to Europe, we had to have taken at least 50 photos a day.  Are we even going to spend any time looking at those in the future?  I remarked that I'd like to take a trip to Europe where we didn't take a single picture.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 29, 2018)

I saw a new article today that a chain restaurant in the UK is banning cells phones so parents actually interact with their kids.  

*Getting families to put down their tablets and phones and talk to each other can be hard, but one restaurant chain is trying to persuade them.*

*In a trial scheme parents willing to hand over their devices to restaurant staff will get free children’s meals.*

*Frankie & Benny’s said figures showing children want parents to spend less time on their phones and more time talking to them, prompted the idea.*

*About 10% have tried to hide a parent’s handset to get attention, it said. *

*And nearly twice that many said it seemed their parents preferred to be on their phones than to talk to their children.*

*Over a quarter of parents admitted they checked their phones during family mealtimes while 23% did so while their child was talking about their day.*

*The survey – commissioned by the restaurant chain – quizzed 1,500 parents and children.*


*Why we ditched our mobile phones*
*French MPs back school phone ban*
*During the “No Phone Zone” promotion, which runs from 29 November to 7 December, Frankie & Benny’s will give families a box in which they can leave their devices.*

*No one will be forced to take part, the firm stressed, but staff will be “actively encouraged” to get diners to participate.*

*The chain, which has 250 restaurants, also said it would look to roll out the initiative on a permanent basis if it is successful.*

*Some people welcomed the move on Twitter while others were sceptical. *

*Alexis Martin said: “Where is this magical place and how do I get there?”*

*And Sue Lamming tweeted: “What a great idea, but will families know what to say to each other?”*

*But retail analyst Steve Dresser wondered if was just a cunning way to temporarily stop people complaining about the service on social media. *

“We looked at various ways we could encourage people to engage more at the dinner table, and we’ve found giving families the chance to part with their devices for a mere couple of hours is a great way to bring them closer and embrace family time,” a spokesman said.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 30, 2018)

That was truly a good idea. Kudos to that hotel management.   You are on vacation to enjoy and relax. Why are you carrying a smartphone on your vacation time.


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 1, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> That was truly a good idea. Kudos to that hotel management.   You are on vacation to enjoy and relax. Why are you carrying a smartphone on your vacation time.



Why not? I use my phone to listen to music, read books and magazines, catch up on the news and other websites all of which I find relaxing. Any resort that attempts to dictate what I should or shouldn't do for relaxation isn't going to receive my custom.

The resort didn't mention anything about guests using their phones to make calls, it was all about using the internet capacity to check up on social media etc. If people want to spend their time around the pool doing that whose business is it? They're not disturbing anyone else.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 1, 2018)

Pompey Family said:


> If people want to spend their time around the pool doing that, whose business is it?



Yeah. No one uses cell phones to talk anymore...
It'll be like camping, and that's not what I paid for.
Perhaps they could make cell phones disguised as sunglasses.
.


----------



## tombanjo (Dec 1, 2018)

Airline lounges as well as other places have "quiet zones" where - surprise - you are supposed to be quiet. I am perfectly ok with that concept. Can I check my email ? Yes. Can I send a text ? Yes. Is my phone on vibrate ? Yes. They don't ban phones, they ban noise. That includes loud conversations, which do not require any sort of digital technology to be annoying all by themselves. 

I like to read on my iPad - so I'm not allowed to do that by the pool ? Can I tell a person reading a newspaper that the rustle of pages offends me and they need to leave the pool area? No. 

Silly rule that is intended to sound wholesome and caring but is a bit tone deaf about reality.


----------



## dld445 (Dec 1, 2018)

I think it's a great idea. I hate it when people are wandering around talking on their phone not giving a darn whether they are disturbing people around them. I don't want to hear anyone else's phone conversation and I sure don't want to listen to someone else's music. I wouldn't care if it was texting or email; that doesn't bother anyone else but there's always someone who has to take advantage. I hope it catches on.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 1, 2018)

We are currently staying in Kona Makai, a condo complex on the Big Island. Cell phones calls are not allowed on unit lanais and signs stating that rule are mounted to the railings next to a sign ‘Do not hang anything over the Lanai railing’. How delightful!
Our two week stay has been relaxing and much of the time we have been sitting on our lanai in peace and quiet with only an occasional sound of a Dove or waves breaking on the shore.
We haven’t heard anyone talking on their phone.
I’m all for banning cell phones by pools, in restaurants and more particularly on airplanes where there is no escape from those self indulgent people who have no regard for people around them. I do not object to people who use their cellphones to listen to music using headsets or choose to take photos as such action do not infringe on others be it at a Resort or on a plane. Many restaurants ban cellphones, period, and we have seen restaurant patrons being asked to leave if using their cellphone. Good for those restaurants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldxr (Dec 1, 2018)

People should be more descrete while using their phones .If I get a call I go somewhere so other people can’t hear me.If I am playing a game on it I keep the sound off.Have you ever been at a wedding or a funeral service and heard a cell phone go off?Sometimes I just hide it in the car.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 1, 2018)

dld445 said:


> I think it's a great idea. I hate it when people are wandering around talking on their phone not giving a darn whether they are disturbing people around them. I don't want to hear anyone else's phone conversation and I sure don't want to listen to someone else's music. I wouldn't care if it was texting or email; that doesn't bother anyone else but there's always someone who has to take advantage. I hope it catches on.


I agree. When I go to a resort pool to relax, I get annoyed when someone is yapping on their phone and/or playing music.  I have no interest in their business and prefer my own music. I often get the impression that they are trying to impress everybody with their conversation.  At one time when cellular phones were unique, this was probably the reason Oh look what I have! However they are no as common as sin so who are you trying to impress? I will tell you who you are annoying. Of course, these smart phones are not the only source of annoying music.  The #$%^'s at the pool are the same ones who drive around with their car radios blaring through open windows and insist on yelling during a conversation at people five feet away.
My wife and I finally put away our old fat cellular phones and acquired new smart phones so we have no yet graduated to using all the functions. We are not yet "hooked" on having a dependence on cellular phone features and I hope we never are. I can't text because of fat fingers and can't find half the features but I am persevering. As for pictures, I certainly have not mastered using a cellular device.  I use some old fashioned thing called a "camera". You can't talk on it but it take great photos. 
We can't believe how many people are using cellular phones when dining with other people. We often facetiously comment that they are talking to each other on the phones instead of across the table. A few years ago we were vacationing in the Poconos and were dining on a deck of a restaurant at the edge of the lake at sundown. What a beautiful setting! At an adjoining table, there was a young couple both on their cellular phones yapping a way and ignoring each other. What happened to romance?
There are just a lot of rude people in the world who have no consideration for others.
On an unrelated subject. why do so many guys wear a baseball cap in a restaurant? And they are usually on a cellular phone to boot!


----------



## pierrepierre (Dec 1, 2018)

karibkeith said:


> I agree. When I go to a resort pool to relax, I get annoyed when someone is yapping on their phone and/or playing music.  I have no interest in their business and prefer my own music. I often get the impression that they are trying to impress everybody with their conversation.  At one time when cellular phones were unique, this was probably the reason Oh look what I have! However they are no as common as sin so who are you trying to impress? I will tell you who you are annoying. Of course, these smart phones are not the only source of annoying music.  The #$%^'s at the pool are the same ones who drive around with their car radios blaring through open windows and insist on yelling during a conversation at people five feet away.
> My wife and I finally put away our old fat cellular phones and acquired new smart phones so we have no yet graduated to using all the functions. We are not yet "hooked" on having a dependence on cellular phone features and I hope we never are. I can't text because of fat fingers and can't find half the features but I am persevering. As for pictures, I certainly have not mastered using a cellular device.  I use some old fashioned thing called a "camera". You can't talk on it but it take great photos.
> We can't believe how many people are using cellular phones when dining with other people. We often facetiously comment that they are talking to each other on the phones instead of across the table. A few years ago we were vacationing in the Poconos and were dining on a deck of a restaurant at the edge of the lake at sundown. What a beautiful setting! At an adjoining table, there was a young couple both on their cellular phones yapping a way and ignoring each other. What happened to romance?
> There are just a lot of rude people in the world who have no consideration for others.
> On an unrelated subject. why do so many guys wear a baseball cap in a restaurant? And they are usually on a cellular phone to boot!


----------



## pierrepierre (Dec 1, 2018)

I would agree also.  I would prefer not to hear a loud boom box going with music I may not be fond of, listening to where the dog threw up last night, or who some one went home with last night.  On holiday I like to enjoy my peaceful surroundings and enjoy another blessed moment away from the "noise".  Each resort should decide what is best for their clients, who came there to "get away from it all".


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 1, 2018)

pierrepierre said:


> I would agree also.  I would prefer not to hear a loud boom box going with music I may not be fond of, listening to where the dog threw up last night, or who some one went home with last night.  On holiday I like to enjoy my peaceful surroundings and enjoy another blessed moment away from the "noise".  Each resort should decide what is best for their clients, who came there to "get away from it all".



The article mentions nothing about people using their phones to call people. I'm in agreement that other people shouldn't be subjected to other people's conversations if they are disproportionately louder than anyone else's conversation. Is the couple sat near me having a conversation any different to someone having a conversation on their phone? No, this resort is banning people from using their smartphones to access their social media, taking photos, reading, listening to music (via earphones, there is nothing more irritating than listening to music from a tiny phone speaker) all of which have zero impact on anyone else around them. Why does the management think they are the arbiter of what someone should do to relax? 

All the people on here writing about people talking loudly on their phones are completely missing the point, this isn't about people making calls. Anyone reading on their phone is no less disruptive than someone reading a book and less disruptive than someone reading a newspaper. When I'm listening to music via my earphones no-one (unless you're sat right beside me) will hear anything. If I'm browsing the internet no-one will be any the wiser, the sound of someone jumping into the pool is going to be much more disruptive.

If one truly wants to get away from it all then staying at a resort with a bunch of strangers is not the best way to go.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 1, 2018)

Perhaps the management is tired of monitoring the children of the guests.  If you are busy playing a game, reading the news, etc on your phone, you aren't paying attention to your family.  Maybe they just need two pools, one for guests without any children or family members and one for guests with others along for the vacation.


----------



## Larry M (Dec 1, 2018)

silentg said:


> It bothers me when people are on the phone in the stall of the ladies room. Also when they are in a restaurant with their kids or spouse or date and talking away on the phone instead of interacting with the people with them.
> We had a rule when our kids were small, no TV, and no toys at the table during meals. They seem to follow this even now. But SIL always brings his phone to the table. I consider this a distraction, but we have had dinner with his Dad and he does the same thing.
> Silentg


I was moderating a conference call with about 40 people on it last week, coordinating volunteers for North Carolina recovery from Hurricane Florence. We have a not-infrequent problem with participants setting their phones on speakerphone on their desks while doing other things. Someone else stops by their desk to chat, they forget the phone is active, and we are all treated (subjected?) to their chit-chat.

But last week set a new low. We heard various rustling noises, then a loud FLUSH!

Larry


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 1, 2018)

I don’t care if people bring their phones to the pool as long as they don’t talk loudly.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 1, 2018)

One place a cell-phone is better left in the car (or silenced):

My DW was sitting front+center at church one Sunday when her phone rings.
At first, she doesn't realize it's hers. The minister stops the sermon + glares.
She digs in her suitcase (purse) looking for it. Then has trouble turning it off.
Finally off, she announces that it was an Amber Alert.

The minister, now off his game, asks the congregation to pray for the child.
Thankfully, I had elected not to attend that Sunday, _but heard all about it._
.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 1, 2018)

Pompey Family said:


> ...Why does the management think they are the arbiter of what someone should do to relax?...



The resort has TWELVE pools plus the beach, guys! Only this one pool bans digital devices from 9am-5pm. So, what's the issue, besides getting people talking about them?   It looks like a nice resort.  https://www.ayana.com/bali/the-villas-ayana


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 1, 2018)

I remember 25 years ago when almost no one had a Mobile Telephone. Some of the first one were shaped like a Brick. Some how we all survived. Now many people can not shop in a store without being on the Fone the whole time. It is so "thrilling" to hear all about there lives. Who is fighting with whom, who is cheating on whom, whose kid just got arrested by the juvenile authorities, etc. And of course these people only have outside voices.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 3, 2018)

Personally i find it more relaxing to old school physical books, magazines etc than on a phone or tablet.  Maybe because with phone i keep getting distracted by other stories, etc.  

I am fine with others quietly browsing or reading their phone.  But i dislike people that that have their volume up to play music, videos, games etc. To me this seems like a basic courtesy, and really should not need to regulate that, but experience shows otherwise.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Dec 3, 2018)

What a lovely policy, and certainly not too much of a burden for guests if there are other pools for those addicted to technology.  "No cell phones" is actually a much simpler policy than saying that people can use their phones as long as they don't play music out loud, don't play videos out loud, don't have their ringers on, don't talk on the phone, etc.  

We have friends who have a restaurant with a "no cell phones use inside" policy and it is greatly appreciated by their regular customers.  They do have some "unawares" who show up and get totally ticked off when they're asked to put their phones away, but most people understand and deal with it just fine.


----------



## silentg (Dec 3, 2018)

We were in a movie theater yesterday. A person got out of their seat and went out the exit door, leaving it opened a crack to make or answer a call, rather than going out to the lobby, not only disturbed everyone,  but the light shown in the screen as it was close to the front.
This was after various notices to silence phones during the show. How important are you?
Silentg


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 5, 2018)

silentg said:


> How important are you?
> Silentg



That depends. When I'm on call I have to have my phone with me at all times. If I receive a call it's usually because there's been a murder so it isn't an option to ignore it. However, I agree, go into the lobby!


----------



## Glynda (Dec 5, 2018)

Pompey Family said:


> That depends. When I'm on call I have to have my phone with me at all times. If I receive a call it's usually because there's been a murder so it isn't an option to ignore it. However, I agree, go into the lobby!



Understandable. Just put the phone on vibrate before you enter the theater and, as you said, go to the lobby to answer it.

I am guilty of putting my phone on the table at a restaurant. Usually, I do so because my almost 97 year old mother is at home alone. But if I get an important call that I must answer, I'll leave the area to talk. I too hate to listen to others' conversations or their music in public places. I get very annoyed at parents who are not supervising their children around pools and in other public places.

At least the resort in the article has a pool where such devices are not allowed and others where they are. Something for everyone! In a one pool situation, perhaps the resort should just dictate that devices remain silent and to leave the area to answer a call. I don't mind a person reading on a device or playing music as long as they are using earplugs. I would want mine to listen to an audiobook.


----------



## bluehende (Dec 6, 2018)

I do not see the need to ban everything associated with cell phone use to have a quiet area.   Put cell phones on mute and no pictures allowed.  Seems like that solves the problem along with allowing those that want to use them to do so.  The problem is it is not the cell phone that is rude it is the user.  We had rude people before cell phones and will have rude people long after cell phones are on the dust heap of technology.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 6, 2018)

bluehende said:


> I do not see the need to ban everything associated with cell phone use to have a quiet area.   Put cell phones on mute and no pictures allowed.  Seems like that solves the problem along with allowing those that want to use them to do so.  The problem is it is not the cell phone that is rude it is the user.  We had rude people before cell phones and will have rude people long after cell phones are on the dust heap of technology.



That would be great if people abided by rules, but we all know the rude people wont.  The temptation is too much when the phone is there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluehende (Dec 6, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> That would be great if people abided by rules, but we all know the rude people wont.  The temptation is too much when the phone is there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Well aren't we talking about a rule


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 6, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Well aren't we talking about a rule



Well to me a ban means check your cell phone at the gate, like a gangster meeting where they put them all in a box.  A rule that its on mute with no photos allowed is useless AFAIC.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluehende (Dec 6, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Well to me a ban means check your cell phone at the gate, like a gangster meeting where they put them all in a box.  A rule that its on mute with no photos allowed is useless AFAIC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Ok I get it

Your rule that means a person would just put their phone in their pocket to break would be followed

Mine that would be pretty obvious when the phone rings or you take it out to take a photo would not be.

Since no box would exist to put them in (no one would place their 1000 dollar phone into some box) I have no idea how you can argue that one rule would be followed any more than another rule.  I can argue that a reasonable rule is followed much more than a ridiculous ban.  As I said in my first post.  There are rude people.  Rude people break the rules whatever they are.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 6, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Well to me a ban means check your cell phone at the gate, like a gangster meeting where they put them all in a box.


... and you know this, how?...


----------

